# New fosters...........



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here are my new 8 week old fosters...they have no names yet... Names are welcome..... the pictures arent the best , since they wont hold still..


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Aww---I want one! 

The first names that pop in my mind are Buster and Bugsy? 

Are they boys are girls? or both?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> Aww---I want one!
> 
> The first names that pop in my mind are Buster and Bugsy?
> 
> Are they boys are girls? or both?


Both boys... there were 7 and only 1 girl.......


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, they're adorable! Double Trouble! 

Since you're fostering them, Lucky & Chance? They're both so lucky to end up in your care!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh I wish you didn't live so far...I want another one! They are so sweet...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I wonder what the drive time is from Houston to the middle of no where Missouri? 

Note to self: don't look at puppy pictures anymore.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Very cute Mary. It seems like you are getting a lot of puppies lately.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> I wonder what the drive time is from Houston to the middle of no where Missouri?
> 
> Note to self: don't look at puppy pictures anymore.


Actually the puppies came from the middle of no where...Im about 25 minutes from down town....... Dallas is about 9 hours.....how far are u from there.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

oh gawd...if Dallas is only 9 hours from you and Houston is only 3 hours from Dallas....lol

That is not a bad drive at all....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Very cute Mary. It seems like you are getting a lot of puppies lately.


Im getting close to your number Vern......  Yes...the puppies are pouring in and Im sure once March hits we will be getting all the Xmas Gifts ......


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Im getting close to your number Vern......  Yes...the puppies are pouring in and Im sure once March hits we will be getting all the Xmas Gifts ......


I am assuming by that you mean all the puppies folks bought for Xmas--the same folks that have no business with kids much less dogs? 


Oh that just makes me mad---


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> I am assuming by that you mean all the puppies folks bought for Xmas--the same folks that have no business with kids much less dogs?
> 
> 
> Oh that just makes me mad---


Those would be them..........


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

I can not believe that people get a Golden or for that matter any dog and then decide that they do not want him or her. It is beyond my understanding. But all is well for these two.

I have to give you credit. I have 3 trained dogs and one Lily and I am at my limit. I had forgotten (it has only be 17 months since crate training Leo) how time consuming it truly is if you are doing it right. You are starting the training with 2 pups. My regards, prayers and congratulations to you and your own fur babies and you lucky fosters...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I wont be keeping both to foster.... we didnt know these puppies were coming until the last minute so we had to scramble to get them into homes for the night...... Some of our fosters werent home so IM sure they will be contacted to see if they want to foster one...


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, I'd love to take one of those cuties off your hands! They are the cutest. I assume you will be able to find good homes for them rather quickly-most people love the puppies. And thank you again for all you do for these precious rescues.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

PeggyK said:


> Wow, I'd love to take one of those cuties off your hands! They are the cutest. I assume you will be able to find good homes for them rather quickly-most people love the puppies. And thank you again for all you do for these precious rescues.


We will not adopt them out until after they are neutered........ But Im sure we wont have any problems.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

You guys to could do a foster to adopt thing for the pups--we do that sometimes--it would be good for the puppy to be in a loving home early.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> You guys to could do a foster to adopt thing for the pups--we do that sometimes--it would be good for the puppy to be in a loving home early.


We have before done this....


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Very cute pictures


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

They are cute little pups.... As for names... How about Huey and Luey? (they look like cute little Disney characters!)


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

How about Jesse & James? 

They are soooooooooooooo cute I can hardly stand it.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Mary, they are so cute! How are they doing? Are they purebreds?

LaurJen, I love those names...Jesse and James.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

How awesome are you to take care of those precious pups. 

I know what you mean about people getting rid of their dogs....It is just terrible. The puppy stage is hard......but I can not see ever getting rid of Rocky. Goldens have so much love to give and if you train them right, they will be your best friend forever.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mblondetoo said:


> Mary, they are so cute! How are they doing? Are they purebreds?
> 
> LaurJen, I love those names...Jesse and James.


Mb...Yes there pure breeds......There doing great so far.......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

They sure are cute.....I just don't get people....

I like the names Huey and Luey, if they were to stay together, but since they would probably get adopted separately, I think I like Jesse and James better....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Well the first night with the puppies were a breeze...just hope it stays that way... they played with the kids till 12 am and then went in there crate and slept till 8 am.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Well the first night with the puppies were a breeze...just hope it stays that way... they played with the kids till 12 am and then went in there crate and slept till 8 am.....


I bet the poor buggers were worn out!


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

OMG i am on my way to come down steal them they are soo adoreable

what is their story


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Gldiebr said:


> Oh, they're adorable! Double Trouble!
> 
> Since you're fostering them, Lucky & Chance? They're both so lucky to end up in your care!


those are cute names i like them


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

So how did they do today? How are the other dogs managing with puppies?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> So how did they do today? How are the other dogs managing with puppies?


The kids came up with Bentley and Beamer for the lil guys names..... They actually did great lastnight , went to be around midnight and slept till 8 am..... I have left the patio door open just enough for them to get out and we have had no accidents!!!!! they others are doing well with them...... Have to keep reminding Abbie that there lil babies and not some stuff toy she can beat around..But over all they have been great.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Good! I am glad to hear everyone s playing nice! 

I am so proud of my foster--he finally growled at Julie--she had it coming too! She keeps trying to steal any toy he wants from him (like a spoiled brat) and he wanted to lay by me and just chew on it (you can tell he still does not feel well at all) when she tried taking off with his toy one time too many--she still ended up with the toy--but she had to be sneakier about it and wait till he was not looking. 

He is still a 'snot monster' from the kennel cough--his wbc was over 200 which I take as very high so he is forgiven if he is not in the best mood.


----------

